# CO2 ? Small Tank?



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all! I am planning to buy 2 2.5 gallons or some sort of miniature tank for my bettas. What I wanted to ask was, Does anyone know of small Co2 diffusers (i think thats what they call them) Also anyone know of any small tanks and small filters? I really want to start a npt but i need to get a Co2 diffuser =P please recommend me stuff i need to know ty!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i can't help on diffuser... Almost all my tanks 2.5 gall. I don't use filters or deffuser . I do full water changes every 6-7 days. Its really optional to have a filter in the betta tank. And you don't really need a diffuser.


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

on a small tank, I reckon I'd I'd prefer to go undemanding plants in a low-tech tank. It can still be a proper NPT. Are you really set on a CO2 diffuser? You could dose liquid carbon if you wanted. 

I'm hesitant with diffusers, and I imagine there would be a smaller margin for error in a small tank. But then, there's probably wiser advice from someone who has actually tried it!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

imo,this is too small of a tank for the hassle.it would be too hard to regulate. a liquid co2 source would be better and much safer for your fish.you would only need a few drops of co2 booster per week.a bottle would last you a long time. if you are using low to medium light plants,you would hardly ever have to fertilize it. i have a 4 gallon medium light tank. i use fertilizers only when i see a deficiency and a few drops of co2 booster a week. my tank is heavily planted,you can only see 5%-10% of bare eco complete, and the entire surface is covered with duckweed. in the very front of the tank. a good light source is the most important thing for a planted tank.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

fluval makes small systems but the cost for the refills makes it really costly, you could just do a DIY system, but as others have suggested I would dose excel/metricide/omnicide, it's is much easier and pretty cheap for a small tank I used metricide for all of our tanks


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the deal with the fluval flora tank is the imbalance between the lighting and the need for the co2.the lighting is not strong enough to really call for pressurized co2. you would definitely need to upgrade the lighting to make it worth it. but the problem then is still the size.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thx everyone! I'm starting to think of doing liquid drops sounds much easier anyone know where I can get it ? 
=P thanks everyone for helping me


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

seachem and api both make co2 boosters. do you have a petco or petsmart where you live?it can be found at places like dr fosters&smith,big als,ebay and amazon on the net.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I am also thinking about getting some CO2 boosters for my 3 and 2.6 gallons. you think this will help my plants a little more? some of them are growing like weeds yet others are not at all like the wisteria. =/


----------



## FJoftheH (Apr 16, 2013)

I am looking for co2 thing too how is this one?
AQUA INSPIRATION


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

how big is your tank?


----------

